#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Eurolite pixel mesh 64x64

## Hobstar

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb sinds kort de eurolite pixelmesh panelen.
Hier heb ik de beide nodige modules bijbesteld.
Heb geprobeerd de panelen werkend te krijgen maar hij reageerd wel op aan uit via de pc, maar geeft geen visuals weer.
Dimmen via de module doet hij ook.
Zijn er hier personen die ervaring hebben met dit systeem en me hier verder mee kunnen helpen?

Gr Henk-Jan Hobbeling

----------

